# Samsung 850 pro ssd or the samsung 850 evo ssd ???



## Josh Richman (Nov 15, 2017)

Samsung 850 PRO SSD OR the Samsung 850 EVO SSD ???


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 15, 2017)

Price seems to dictate most of my purchases these days, so I go EVO.
Whether it's technically inferior to the PRO or not, it's still a fantastic drive, and one of the better options for SSDs.


----------



## Architekton (Nov 15, 2017)

You wont notice much difference, so, EVO...save your money.


----------



## JeffvR (Nov 15, 2017)

I've got them both, I'd go for EVO. You don't notice the difference.


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 15, 2017)

EVO is perfectly fine. The only difference is that PRO uses SLC technology, which means those drives will sustain much more write/erase cycles than TLC used in EVO, they also come with 10 years warranty instead of 5.


----------



## Kony (Nov 15, 2017)

T3?


----------



## charlieclouser (Nov 15, 2017)

I use EVO drives for sample library storage for two reasons: 

1 - My usage of sample drives typically sees me writing a few times (when copying libraries to the drive, saving modified Instrument settings, etc.) and reading zillions of times, so the added write-cycle durability of the PRO drives isn't as critical in this use case. 

2 - The EVO drives are currently available in 4tb capacity, whereas the largest PRO drive is 2tb. I need the 4tb size to hold all of those black friday Kontakt libraries!

I use the PRO drives for all of my audio / project drives, since they typically see more write cycles than my sample library drives do. With the added write-cycle durability of the PRO drives, I don't even worry about how often I write to them - I bash on them as if they were normal hard drives. I typically have two PRO drives on line for project storage - a working drive and a live backup. Whenever I switch cues to work on a different one, I drag whatever I've done recently over to the live backup and that's a wrap. At the end of each day I power up the pair of spinning drives that I use for "near line" backup and copy everything over there as well. So that gives me a running safety copy on SSD that's never more than a few hours old, as well as two backups on spinning drives that are no more than a day old.


----------



## Josh Richman (Nov 20, 2017)

Looks like Samsung 850 EVO 1TB Are $300 right now.


----------

